# Kofi at 12 months



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello all, I don't post much but enjoy reading!

I attempted to 'stack' Kofi today :laugh: Not very professional but would be interested in what you guys think of him. He is 12 months old and my baby. :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous! And so is that scenery, where is it?


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I think he's gorgeous! And so is that scenery, where is it?


Thank you! He is my first working line shepherd and I am totally converted. We live in the mountains in central Italy, I am from the UK originally but the dogs and I moved here 5 months ago, they are in heaven!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Lookin dog. And I'd love to see more pictures of Italy


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Good Lookin dog. And I'd love to see more pictures of Italy



Never say no to posting more pictures of the boys and scenery! :laugh: I will go start a new thread in the general section?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very handsome pup!

As for stacking; usually it's done on flat ground and short terrain (so that you can see the feet) Other than that, he looks good, nice free stack!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Pretty boy! The scenery is amazing!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

great looking dog, and as others have mentioned beautiful scenary....


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Kofi is gorgeous! He has a beautiful face and I love his colouring


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

oh he is just lovely!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

It is pretty scenery!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A rather stretched young male with flat withers, good topline, but his croup is a bit short and steep (not bad). Good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns and OK feet. He looks to be in good condition.

Beautiful scenery!!


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

lhczth said:


> A rather stretched young male with flat withers, good topline, but his croup is a bit short and steep (not bad). Good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns and OK feet. He looks to be in good condition.
> 
> Beautiful scenery!!



Thank you for the critique, I don't know what a lot of it means but will try and look it up. :laugh: I am pleased with the way he is turning out, his grandad is Zidane Vom Haus Sevens who I think is an great working dog but not all that to look at, so I am pleased that Kofi has inherited more from his mums side! :wub:

Thank you for all the nice comments.


----------

